# Please Cheer Me Up!



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

On Saturday, it was 72 degrees F here. By Sunday night, it was 36. And raining. And raining. And raining. By today, we'd had over 9 inches of rain, all the nice COLD "almost enough to freeze" kind of rain.  And I'm a Southerner--I *HATE* the cold. I especially hate cold AND wet.

Then this morning, I left for work only to discover I had no power steering. Had to take care of that little problem, got grease all over myself, and got soaking wet. And cold. Did I mention it's cold??

The rain finally stopped around 1 p.m.--because it turned to snow. Three inches so far; that doesn't sound like much to you hardy northerners, but around here it brings things to a standstill. Especially so because the heavy rains meant that crews couldn't pre-treat the roads, so they became a giant slushy ice-skating rink very quickly.

I work for public transit. I do our website and all our social media stuff. That means a snow event puts me into double-time as I try to contact the media, update our website, tweet, change FB statuses, and answer everyone's questions on FB, Twitter and email about the route they're waiting on. About the time I get through everything, our status changes and I have to start all over again. I've been on one of those sites nonstop since 2:30 this afternoon, and I'll likely be monitoring them (as well as our dispatch radio) until about 11:30 tonight. THEN it'll all start again at 4:30 tomorrow morning. 

It took me 45 minutes to get home; it normally takes about six.  I got stuck twice trying to get up the final hills on my road.

I finally got home--ran inside, made some quick updates to Twitter and FB, then tried to run outside and grab a couple of pictures before it was completely dark. MY D7000 WOULDN'T FOCUS!!!! It had worked fine an hour earlier, but now, NOTHING!! Frustrated, I gave up and came back in (yeah, I could have manually focus, but by then I was in a truly pissy mood). I typed a long rant about it, even mentioning that I'd checked to be sure it hadn't gotten switched to manual focus, when I realized: No. I hadn't. I'd checked the LENS to be sure it was on AF, but not the CAMERA. Sure enough, I'd somehow bumped the switch from AF to M. :blushing: Oops!!  At least THAT part ended well.

I was already in a really BAD mood from all the rain, and NO sunshine.  Now I'm in a REALLY bad mood...and there is nobody here to cheer me up. So does anyone want to give me a virtual pat on the shoulder?  Or maybe FTP me some Jameson's?? 

I do have half a bottle of rum, so I guess all is not lost. Except I probably shouldn't really drink it while I'm try to tweet and FB and all that cr*p.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 17, 2013)

drunk tweets are the best...right up there with drunk video chatting.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

I smoked a $3,000 motor today.

Feel better now?


----------



## SCraig (Jan 17, 2013)

The sun is only a few hours away.  It was clearing here when the sun went down so it should finally be relatively clear tomorrow.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> drunk tweets are the best...right up there with drunk video chatting.



It's tempting...perhaps ONE drink won't hurt... 



480sparky said:


> I smoked a $3,000 motor today.
> 
> Feel better now?



That doesn't make me feel any better, it just totally bums me out FOR YOU. Wow, THAT *really* stinks!!



SCraig said:


> The sun is only a few hours away.  It was clearing here when the sun went down so it should finally be relatively clear tomorrow.



Now, THAT cheers me up! I *desperately* need to see a little sunshine if I'm gonna make it until February.


----------



## runnah (Jan 17, 2013)

My son just threw up on my wife's phone, shirt, his pjs and all over the bathroom.


----------



## Mully (Jan 17, 2013)

When things go bad remember.... God loves you!


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

This will either help or make you want to kill yourself. Good luck!


----------



## SCraig (Jan 17, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Now, THAT cheers me up! I *desperately* need to see a little sunshine if I'm gonna make it until February.


Tell me about it!  The gray sloppy wet is what I hate worst about winter here.  I can handle cold and snow, but I get so tired of gray.  I to need to see the sun from time to time.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

Here ya go, sweets!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> This will either help or make you want to kill yourself. Good luck!



Oddly enough, that DID help. And that worries me...oh wait, I'm not supposed to worry... :lmao:


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Here ya go, sweets!




YOU just made me Laugh. Out Loud. :hug::


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2013)

Sharon....you ain't see nothing yet....

look at  this id'jot in the icy west hills of Portland a couple winters ago...this clip made the rounds here...went all over the west coast! This clip is from Seattle's NBC affiliate, King-5.


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

How can this not make you smile...


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> How can this not make you smile...



Needs straightened out.


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

lol Not worried about it. Who's looking at that anyway...:greenpbl:


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> lol Not worried about it. Who's looking at that anyway...:greenpbl:




Me... there's not much else for me to be interested in.

Now, if it were YOU in the pix.................


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure a picture of me wouldn't cheer up our friend in need.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> I'm pretty sure a picture of me wouldn't cheer up our friend in need.



Might do wonders for me, though.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

480sparky said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > How can this not make you smile...
> ...



What needs straightened out? He looks FINE to me. 
Oh, look, there's water too! :lmao:


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

480sparky said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure a picture of me wouldn't cheer up our friend in need.
> ...



I love ya, mish...but yeah, I just don't really roll like that. 

Sparky DID blow a $3,000 motor today though...so he's needy too.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Sharon....you ain't see nothing yet....
> 
> look at  this id'jot in the icy west hills of Portland a couple winters ago...this clip made the rounds here...went all over the west coast! This clip is from Seattle's NBC affiliate, King-5.



 I didn't hit NEARLY that many cars on MY way home! ;-)


----------



## snowbear (Jan 17, 2013)

It could always be worse: you live in a beautiful part of the country - you could live here.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> drunk tweets are the best...right up there with drunk video chatting.



So, I made a daquiri. But turns out, I'm not very good at making just ONE daquiri. And I can hardly let them go to waste now that I've made them, right??


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

This is going to become sm4him's drunk party thread!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> This is going to become sm4him's drunk party thread!!



Sounds good to me. I'm nekkid... anyone else? :lmao:


----------



## runnah (Jan 17, 2013)

Me too, so far this a sausage fest.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> This is going to become sm4him's drunk party thread!!



YES!!! PAR-Tay!!
We need music.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

480sparky said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to become sm4him's drunk party thread!!
> ...





runnah said:


> Me too, so far this a sausage fest.



Pictures, or it didn't happen. 

Got a fire going, daquiris flowing, so maybe pretty soon I'll at least take my coat off. :lmao:


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 17, 2013)

naked pool parties are our thing! count me and the wife in!


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Jan 17, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> naked pool parties are our thing! count me and the wife in!



Moustache rides for everyone!


----------



## runnah (Jan 17, 2013)

sm4him said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



dont tempt me, I have no shame


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > naked pool parties are our thing! count me and the wife in!
> ...



no cameras though. the key to a successful (and repeatable) naked party is NO EVIDENCE!


----------



## Onerider (Jan 17, 2013)

I cheered up when I saw the sun for the first time in two weeks. It' headed your way too.


----------



## runnah (Jan 17, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



and a bowl full of keys?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



keys and cell phones. no naked drunk dialing.


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


I'm more worried about the pictures getting out!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

Onerider said:


> I cheered up when I saw the sun for the first time in two weeks. It' headed your way too.



That's good to hear. I really, REALLY need to see the sun so VERY much. Every winter, this is about the point at which I begin to think I just won't make it through to see another spring.  5 days straight of gloomy, gray, wet, cold gloom has not helped.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Yeah, but I still have media calls I gotta make...You think they'll KNOW I'm drunk and nekkid??
Meh--most of Knoxville's probably drunk and nekkid by now. Some of them are probably still out on the roads.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



A picture of ME nekkid, and everyone ELSE is gonna start to worry! :lmao:


----------



## flow (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like you have the _perfect_ job for working from home!


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 17, 2013)

ahhh, yes. Sounds like a case of cabin fever


----------



## Onerider (Jan 17, 2013)

Or...


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep, cabin fever. Actually, that comes a little later...right now it's just plain winter blues.

But cabin fever makes me think of this:


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

Also, I just had to make a FB post involving the word "treacherous." It took me three tries to spell it right. But I'm enjoying the daquiris.

Hey, all you nekkid swimmers...how's the water??


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

By the looks of runnah...it's very cold!!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> By the looks of runnah...it's very cold!!



Why? Is his...uh..."Mustache" stiff?? :lmao:


----------



## runnah (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> By the looks of runnah...it's very cold!!



Hey I'm a grower not a shower.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

sm4him said:


> A picture of ME nekkid, and everyone ELSE is gonna start to worry! :lmao:



When you get plastered enough... EVERYONE looks good!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > A picture of ME nekkid, and everyone ELSE is gonna start to worry! :lmao:
> ...



Well, *I'm* certainly getting there, but I'm not sure there is enough alcohol in the world to make nekkid pics of me start to look good!


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

sm4him passed out!! Someone grab a marker and write something on her!!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

Okay, I gotta get out of the pool and get dried off so I can get to bed. It's been fun ya'll...thank you for the "Cheer Me Up" party!! But 4:30 a.m. is gonna come way, WAY too soon...


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

4:30? F that!!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> sm4him passed out!! Someone grab a marker and write something on her!!



LOL, not yet, but give it about 10 minutes. Good grief...usually I talk more about drinking than what I actually DO. But yeah, I'm pretty drunk. And I gotta get up WAY too d*mn early in the morning and start the whole stupid social media/email process over again about our bus route status...so I'm tottering off to bed now. Thanks for cheering me up. And getting me drunk. And then leaving me out in the cold, by the pool. Lying there, nekkid. ;-)


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> sm4him passed out!! Someone grab a marker and write something on her!!



We also need to surround her entirely with empty beer bottles!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 17, 2013)

I bounced my checking account buying personal financing software yesterday.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> 4:30? F that!!



I know, right?!?! I don't usually have to do that, but when snow hits, I have to be up when dispatch is, so that as soon as we determine whether to run on regular routes, snow routes or severe conditions routing, I can then start alerting the media and plastering it all over the internets. Doesn't matter...the minute I get the information posted on all the various sites, it'll change and I'll have to start again.  BUT, at least I get to do all of that from home. Probably won't go in to work at all tomorrow.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww...now ya'll are gonna party some more...I can't just pass out now.  Quick, someone play a song and keep me awake!


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2013)

Drink some water before you go to bed....lol Night night!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't feel bad... you could have THIS guys job: (*NSFW!*)


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Don't feel bad... you could have THIS guys job: (*NSFW!*)




I can't wait until tomorrow, when I can find out whether that is as hilarious as I think it is right now.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I can't wait until tomorrow, when I can find out whether that is as hilarious as I think it is right now.



Just make sure small children and appliances are not in the room.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 17, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I can't wait until tomorrow, when I can find out whether that is as hilarious as I think it is right now.


I assure you...it is!!!


----------



## shefjr (Jan 17, 2013)

Damn! I missed a fun party. Stupid meetings.  I hope tomorrow is better for you all. No gloomy skies and no blown motors and check bouncing etc etc...


----------



## runnah (Jan 18, 2013)

I apologize to any female members that I sent photos to in a haze of poor decision making.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 18, 2013)

I've stepped outside of work, in DC, ready to go home from work- and see snow. Loudly proclaim, "OMG! I hope that's Nuclear Fallout". It would have less impact on travel here.

At home with something nasty, got antibiotics, and the snow stopped just South of us. Heat Miser and Cold Miser are playing tricks on each other again.


----------



## mishele (Jan 18, 2013)

runnah said:


> I apologize to any female members that I sent photos to in a haze of poor decision making.


All I want to know is why you were naked, sitting on a saddle w/ an egg beater?!!


----------



## runnah (Jan 18, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize to any female members that I sent photos to in a haze of poor decision making.
> ...



I was looking to mix things up?


----------



## pgriz (Jan 18, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize to any female members that I sent photos to in a haze of poor decision making.
> ...



well, which way was he facing?


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 18, 2013)

Does it cheer you up if I tell you that right now I live where it is -10°C (14F) ... and from Monday onwards I will be where it is -30 to -40°C (-22F to -40F). And I will do outdoor work there all day


----------



## mishele (Jan 18, 2013)

pgriz said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


BOTH WAYS!! He sent two pictures.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for coming to the party last night everyone!! You definitely did a  great job of cheering me up...but runnah...seriously, dude, next time  don't DO that with the egg beater! I felt sorry for that guy that used  it to blend drinks with and didn't know where it'd been.  

As it turns out, I did NOT have to get up at 4:30 this morning. It was 3:30 a.m. instead. 
"Officially,"  we had just 2.5 inches, but at my house and most of those in my area,  we had between 4-6". I measure about 4.5" in my yard.

BUT--OneRider was right, the Sunshine was "only a day away." Today there was not a cloud in the sky, beautiful blue skies, cold but not awful, horrible cold. The snow and ice started melting quickly; it'll probably all be gone by Sunday.

I did have to work all day, but I was able to do it from home--I was ESPECIALLY thankful because most of my friends who live in my area lost power and some still don't have it back on. My power never went out--if it had, I probably would've had to go to work and stay there all night and today.

And while I did have to work, I was able to get out between status updates and get a few photos--I think I even got a few fairly decent songbird pics. 

The sunshine has given me hope that I will survive--if not another winter, at least another January. Can't quite commit to making it through the entire winter yet, as February still looms.  

Finally--WHO took the rest of my rum????? Because I had half a bottle when I started out last night, and I'm CERTAIN I would NOT have consumed all that rum... :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 18, 2013)

480sparky said:
			
		

> I smoked a $3,000 motor today.
> 
> Feel better now?



Why smoke a $3,000 motor and not a $50 bag of grass? Or even a $100 cigar? Seems like a clear choice to me.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 18, 2013)

Just an FYI, we had not a flake of snow here, there hasn't been a cloud in the sky all day, and the temp at 2:00 was 54 degrees


----------



## SCraig (Jan 18, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Why smoke a $3,000 motor and not a $50 bag of grass? Or even a $100 cigar? Seems like a clear choice to me.


Some of us just enjoy letting the smoke out of things electrical.  Once you let the smoke out of them they never work right again.


----------



## KenC (Jan 18, 2013)

SCraig said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Why smoke a $3,000 motor and not a $50 bag of grass? Or even a $100 cigar? Seems like a clear choice to me.
> ...



I've always thought the best way to get them not to work again was to spray them with salt water while they're on ...


----------



## sm4him (Jan 18, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Just an FYI, we had not a flake of snow here, there hasn't been a cloud in the sky all day, and the temp at 2:00 was 54 degrees



Yeah, the snow line stopped just west of Knoxville. My son had been keeping me up to date from M'boro--I think he's a little jealous that we finally got a decent snow.
Actually, my sister lives just a little west of me, less than 30 minutes from my house.  They got NOTHING.

I gotta admit, the snow really was beautiful, and it'd been a while since we had much more than a dusting. Still, I could enjoy snow a LOT more if it could be 30 degrees warmer while it falls. 

The weather you had today is headed our way--supposed to be another beautiful day, highs possibly reaching the low 50s.
I'm hoping to get out and enjoy it more than I got to today.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 19, 2013)

When things get bad remember......... awe screw it, drink the rum.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 19, 2013)

sm4him said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Just an FYI, we had not a flake of snow here, there hasn't been a cloud in the sky all day, and the temp at 2:00 was 54 degrees
> ...


I used to enjoy the winter and loved a fresh snow. Now it just means work and headaches. I sort'a feel robbed. Move over. Now I'm depressed..


----------



## sm4him (Jan 19, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> I used to enjoy the winter and loved a fresh snow. Now it just means work and headaches. I sort'a feel robbed. Move over. Now I'm depressed..



Do we need to throw you a party tonight? 'Cause I'll have to get more rum first.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 19, 2013)

I never acquired a taste for "the hard stuff" beyond a shot of JD on occasion. Now, if you want to throw a case a Coors in the car....


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jan 19, 2013)

_&#8220;I went to a restaurant that serves breakfast at any time. So I ordered French toast during the Renaissance.&#8221;  _
Steven Wright

_Chuck Norris is so tough, he once punched a man in the soul_....

_I went and saw my doctor about a problem I am having.  "Doc", I said, "I can't stop singing the "Green Green Grass of Home.'
He said, "That sounds like Tom Jones Syndrome."
"Is it common", I asked.
"It's not unusual", he replied.
_


----------

